# Pet store sick bird, what to do..



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

I saw this poor birdie
From what I can tell it’s a bad infection. He has almost no nostrils \ Cere and is missing some feathers.

They said they received him in worse condition and he is healing.
And that he is so nervous he kept hitting the glass...
I said cant image the bird looking worse.

As of now no vet visits and they are spaying him with something.
I recommend putting a ladder in so he can get to the perch as i saw him struggle to get on it in his condition. And use a window crayon or something to mark up the glass a little so it’s visible.
I was told corporate would not allow that..
I argued that the birds health should be 1st as he is a very bad state.

I was also told I should buy him…. I said his vet cost would be more than the bird and I do not have room for a 5th tiel.

I feel so bad as he seemed like he wanted me save him leaning his little foot towards me.
Do stores like this prey on people that care a lot to buy these sad little birds as rescue pets?

I am not a vet but he looks like he needs veterinary care asap..

What to do?
:grey tiel:


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

I am appalled that they are aware it's not well and still encourage you to buy him. We have regulations here that require pet shops to ensure "reasonable" health of the animals. From a commercial perspective it's akeen to asking you to buy a half broken TV and fix it up yourself, which by the way voids warranty (even in animal trades)

I personally had a bad experience with one pet store as well. The best i can think of is to reach out to your local animal welfare organisation and ask them to intervene. It's tempting to want to rescue the little guy but unless you are absolutely willing to put in the heartache, money and time I would say it's not fair on you as a consumer


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

You feel bad because you're compassionate. Something the average pet store lacks. I would call the local Humane Society or SPCA and see if they can do anything. Then call the corporate office and tell them what is going on. This might just be a case of poor management on the local level.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thats terrible my petshop found a tiel on the road and its wing is broken and I think a few bones hes healing but they dont think he will be able to fly again and he goes for his vet visits and gets taken care of and hes placed in a small cage with one perch on the bottom of the cage and has food dishes easy to reach.My petstore has a sick room for all the sick birds to keep them seperate from the others and the sick ones are mostly tiels there are 3 sick tiels dont know whats wrong with the other two.Hope that little baby in your pet store gets help.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please be very very careful to disinfect yourself and anything you may have brought home from that store. An infection like this could easily be psittacosis or any number of other communicable diseases. 

Personally, I would recommend reaching out to local rescue groups to see if they could do anything. I would not take the bird myself unless I was absolutely certain that I could afford the vet bills and keep my own flock safe (which would mean quarantine in a separate air space). Sad as this case is, it will not help anyone to put yourself and your flock at risk.


----------



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you think his nose condition is reversable? id be willing to pay for his vet treatment and give him to a nice home.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

acem77 said:


> Do you think his nose condition is reversable? id be willing to pay for his vet treatment and give him to a nice home.


You could get the owner of that petshop charged for selling a sick bird and they should be paying for his vet treatment thats cruel.So many sick cruel people in this world.


----------



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm waiting for the local Humane Society to call back, I want to know what the laws in my state and city are. I am afraid if i dont get my details straight it may cause the bird to suffer or worse...

i was also hoping could get my vet to look at the images and give a fair opinion.

so far its seems most people don't really care enough


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

acem77 said:


> Do you think his nose condition is reversable? id be willing to pay for his vet treatment and give him to a nice home.


No. The damage to the nares is likely permanent, although with proper vet care the infection could probably be treated to prevent further damage.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

acem77 said:


> I'm waiting for the local Humane Society to call back, I want to know what the laws in my state and city are. I am afraid if i dont get my details straight it may cause the bird to suffer or worse...
> 
> i was also hoping could get my vet to look at the images and give a fair opinion.
> 
> so far its seems most people don't really care enough


People should be put in jail for Killing animals or abusing them or Leaving them sick in a pet store.I really hope this bird gets help.


----------



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

Update, i bought the bird and took him to my vet 
I also started a gofundme.com to assist with his cost and vet bills,

http://www.gofundme.com/872vr4y8
Feel free to share this link Phoenix and I would be very thankful.


letter to corporate,
I am very disappointed on what the lack of proper training has done to this poor baby bird.

I bought this broken almost destroyed bird from one of your stores to give him a real chance at life.

Feel free to see the post below as this poor broken bird is from one of your stores.


The lack of training, common sense and care has left this bird damaged for life.
He has only lived 7 months and look at him, 15-25 years left to go in a broken little body. Lucky for him he has a strong sweet personality with a healthy appetite. That says a lot for a bird that has been through this much.

These cockatiels(parrots) and any other birds need to be taken a lot more serious. Cockatiels out live most cats and dogs and have a very complex psychology.
Just because they are only 3 percent of the market share does mean they only get a fraction of the love and effort. 

I have been told multiple times corporate does not and will not accommodate animals when their health is at risk as in this case. I have a list of simple things that could have prevented this bird outcome. I would like discuss these details with a proper representative


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What did the vet diagnose? I hope he's doing better now that he's with you and getting proper care.


----------



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

From my vet visit,
His nose was compacted and not cleaned properly in turn causing the infection damage and scar tissue. Very risky surgery to remove scar tissue may correct it. Hi is on some type of nose drops.

Loss of feathers under wings most likely from some type of mites

Loss of feathers from other birds picking on him and or plucking.

Broken toe that can't be reset

Is seems he's past all the main issues and has all the left over scars as proof of the neglect. His on antibiotics, benibac and nose drops

It's getting a bit complicated, my complaint to corprate was heard. I talked to the local managaer. I am now waiting to to talk with the district manager. I recieved some extra vet paper work from the store yesterday. This was because i called local humane services on them a few weeks back.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Poor thing i hate glass cages for birds in pet stores


----------

